# Help! solved: Velvet deLuxe 1935 Huffman



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

Simply put, Franken bike.
But who can tell me who uses these small font serial number stamping.

Looks like a CWC frame with the seat post sleeve.
But the headbadge has been added. And I'm not sure about the chainring (Fauber?)

Assumptions are ok.
But it would be nice to know what it was from the beginning.
Thx in advance.




















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2018)

IDK; but I really like it just the way you found it.
Velvet Deluxe. Awesome bike!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 11, 2018)

Velvet Deluxe, sounds like a good stripper name.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

Have had a couple prople say it might be a Maton Smith.
That serial stamping font ought to be a give away. I've seen it before with the 3 dots...thinking the the dots was the assembler's signature...?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2018)

Can we get a pic of the rear fender bridge on the frame? Fork looks Snyder to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2018)

Bridge looks curved ala Snyder. Could be...


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2018)

small font serial looks like Snyder also.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2018)

Dayton


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Dayton



really?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> Dayton



You're good.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2018)

1935? 
Seem to remember they were available in different frame sizes??
@hoofhearted ???


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> You're good.



So I've thought CWC, then heard Maton Smith, then Colson (?), then Dayton.

Now I'm confused.
Doesn't the serial stamping tell of it's manufacturer?

Finally, so everyone is saying it's not a Frankenbike?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 11, 2018)

jd56 said:


> So I've thought CWC, then heard Maton Smith, then Colson (?), then Dayton.
> 
> Now I'm confused.
> Doesn't the serial stamping tell of it's manufacturer?
> ...



Most definitely not Colson or CWC. Forks and cranksets are easily swapped out. I think Scott (@rustjunkie ) is on to something


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 768356
> 
> 1935?
> Seem to remember they were available in different frame sizes??
> @hoofhearted ???



So this looks like it, Dayton, huh?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

Rear fender bridge from the side view, not a good picture.
I'll get better one.



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Finally, so everyone is saying it's not a Frankenbike?




No, it’s an assemblage, but am pretty sure the frame is Dayton.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Rear fender bridge from the side view, not a good picture.
> I'll get better one.View attachment 768365
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Best I can get for the moment. 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2018)

Hmm, Not Synder...Scott’s probably right. Looking at the stamping it does resemble Huffman too.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2018)

Yep.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/dayton-experts-check-this-ebay-frame.145/


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 11, 2018)

*
Frame Only ... 1935 Huffman-Built.

...... p.*


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks @jd56  A fine job packing.
I have a Huffman again.
I’m looking forward to riding it.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 24, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Thanks @jd56  A fine job packing.
> I have a Huffman again.
> I’m looking forward to riding it.
> View attachment 776192 View attachment 776193 View attachment 776194



Glad it made unscathed...sorry about all the styrofoam

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 28, 2018)

I worked all day on it. I could not easily remove the badge so I took a picture inside the headtube. It looks like it had a bottle cap badge in its prior life.
 I dig it. It rides awesome
 The Morrow hub is dated fourth-quarter 1936 (F4)
Seat Tube measures 19"
 The frame design screams roadster to me; and so it is.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 29, 2018)

I know you California types hate shoes, but riding barefoot? Masochist.


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 12, 2018)

Quickly becoming a favorite.
25+ mile beach ride; then I rode it 40+ round trip to Long Beach, and a good 30+ mile loop again yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2018)

It's a Huffman; and it's COOL!


 
Photo editing by Patric @hoofhearted 
Thanks!


----------



## sarmisluters (May 4, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Quickly becoming a favorite.
> 25+ mile beach ride; then I rode it 40+ round trip to Long Beach, and a good 30+ mile loop again yesterday.
> View attachment 786913 View attachment 786914 View attachment 786915 View attachment 786916 View attachment 786917 View attachment 786918




Where is Charlie’s Chili at ?


----------



## tripple3 (May 4, 2018)

sarmisluters said:


> Where is Charlie’s Chili at ?



At Newport Pier. Right there, so we can stare at our Bikes.
I usually get "Possibly World's Greatest Chili Cheese Omelette"


----------



## tripple3 (May 23, 2018)

Big ol' nickel bars, Vans treads, and a Wise fork lock upgrades.
I have to tear into the BB again to eliminate a squeak.
Thats what I get for being too anxious to Ride.....



1935 Huffman frame Velvet deLuxe


----------



## Thurman (May 23, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 18, 2018)

Shes rolling again, better than ever with several Morrow NOS parts including the axel, not for beginners.






@jd56 can you edit the title to Huffman Velvet DeLuxe please.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 22, 2018)

All you need now is a t shirt with Eddie Murphy's character 'Velvet Jones' on it!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 22, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> *Frame Only ... 1935 Huffman-Built.*
> 
> *...... p.*




*Thanks....P.*


----------



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Shes rolling again, better than ever with several Morrow NOS parts including the axel, not for beginners.
> View attachment 871023View attachment 871024
> @jd56 can you edit the title to Huffman Velvet DeLuxe please.



Wished I could change the title but, using my only internet source, Tapatalk. I'm not given the moderate option.

Hey Dave S. or Scott McC., can you help me out on this one?

Mark, the bike is looking good and all my Daytons ride smoothly.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 64 Pete (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,
       I found this thread and had high hopes it was a real Velvet de Luxe, but it looks like it's not.

I'm attaching some pics of mine in case someone wants to take a stab at who might have made it.
It has an undated hub by Eclipse Machine Co. of Elmira, NY.  No pic-my phone can't seem to take a usable photo of some thing round and shiny  : (

Thanks
Pete


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2018)

64 Pete said:


> I'm attaching some pics of mine in case someone wants to take a stab at who might have made it.



Cool bike and badge.
I'm not sure about the mfger on your bike.
It needs its own thread and looks to me to be pre 33 based on wheel size alone.
Take pics of frame characteristics: Rear Stays, bottom bracket, head tube and forks and Start a thread.
Here's another shot of my Velvet deLuxe because I love it.


----------



## 64 Pete (Oct 2, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Cool bike and badge.
> I'm not sure about the mfger on your bike.
> It needs its own thread and looks to me to be pre 33 based on wheel size alone.
> Take pics of frame characteristics: Rear Stays, bottom bracket, head tube and forks and Start a thread.
> ...



Hi,
   Before I start a new thread am I right that your bike was determined to be a Huffman,  and the Velvet de Luxe badge added at some later date? Wouldn't want to add to the confusion by comparing to yours.
I've had no luck finding any info on Velvet de Luxe.

Pete


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2018)

64 Pete said:


> your bike was determined to be a Huffman, and the Velvet de Luxe badge added at some later date?



Correct. 
We're all learning here.
The more I read and look at pictures... it sticks a lil'


----------



## rcole45 (Oct 6, 2018)

jd started this thread on a  Velvet Deluxe and now someone has come forward with what looks like the real deal, why would you want him start another thread.?


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2018)

rcole45 said:


> jd started this thread on a  Velvet Deluxe and now someone has come forward with what looks like the real deal, why would you want him start another thread.?



Just because it is a different manufacturer that deserves its own thread.
Thanks for posting.



I am glad @64 Pete posted his Velvet DeLuxe to see what this bikes badge came from.
Thanks for that too.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 6, 2018)

I thought I may have saw this one posted last week, it caught my eye. (I also thought it may have been the same bike that transferred hands), and posted this before reading the above reply.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-516

I like it. Cool bike!

What tires are those in the post above?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I like it. Cool bike!
> 
> What tires are those in the post above?



The tires are Vans by Cult.
I am super excited to receive correct forks for Velvet; re-united soon.








Thank you @New Mexico Brant a true friend of the bicycles and riders.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2018)

It'll be great to see the fork on Velvet Deluxe!  They really look like a match!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 28, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> It'll be great to see the fork on Velvet Deluxe! They really look like a match!



There are a few of us that think this _*May be Velvet's original long lost fork.*_
The ride is solid. I am extremely Blessed, joyful, and charged up to take a ride.
Enjoy!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2019)

I am stoked the title of this thread could be changed, so all this info stays here with the bike pics.
*Velvet deLuxe; 1935 Huffman*
Love the Ride.
wheelbase measures 44 inches.
edited.


----------



## tripple3 (May 5, 2020)

Bump this thread to show the Love.
I rode this bike a LOT since the last post.
Awesome Rider!



































I got it for myself as a birthday present at the beginning of this thread from @jd56 
Thank you again John, I truly Love it!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2020)

It's used a lot because it's Awesome!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 17, 2021)

2021 New Year bump.
pics from 02/15 Century Ride, 4 trips to Sunset Beach, 1 to the Wedge, Newport, and home.
N.O.S. spokes/nipples laced fresh by @lounging Thanks! Rides Great!










Always a great time at the beach; Keep Rollin'


----------

